
Self forming teams at scale - taspeotis
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/bharry/archive/2015/07/24/self-forming-teams-at-scale.aspx
======
DanielBMarkham
I've seen/implemented this at three different companies and it always went
well -- and there were many folks who didn't think it would.

I like the "selling" idea, and even though it already feels a little too over-
engineered the way the MS guy is pitching it, I might add one more wrinkle:
nobody stays on the same feature team more than X months. Becoming an expert
in a particular area is sorely needed in many tech organizations, but after 1,
2, or 3 years, it's probably time to move on to something else.

------
jaynate
Like the idea, but it feels heavy to me and like it may suit slower release
cycles better. Maybe that's because MS is still shipping installed software
tools (TFS in this case).

"We’ve done it 3 times now over the past ~7 years and have been happy with the
results every time"

This comment confirmed it for me. I'm interested in companies who are using
this model in a context where software is released continuously or at least
multiple times per year?

~~~
taylaf
Actually, this team is responsible for both TFS (major releases 1-2 years,
minor releases quarterly) and Visual Studio Online which is a hosted service
and releases once every three weeks. Pretty much everyone on the team works on
both products because they share a very large percentage of their code.

Source: I'm the guy closest to the camera in the picture. Oh, and we're hiring
if anyone is interested.

~~~
taspeotis
I don't suppose you're hiring in Brisbane, Australia?

------
sitkack
I wanted this to be teams of 10k people or more, I wouldn't say this is "at
scale".

tl;dr Self selected Instant runoff voting of future destiny instead of forcing
decisions on workers turns out pretty well.

------
VOYD
I love how the original concept is then convoluted and completely compromised
by "early selling" and "manager selection".

